# Snake cable lubrication



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wondering what some of you guys use to lubricate and clean your sewer cables I run a general speed rooter and use diesel fuel in the drum to keep mine slick it also cleans the cable and keeps it from binding in the drum.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

WD 40, but Diesel fuel sounds like a better buy. Is the lingering smell on the cables very strong?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Something tells me diesel fuel ain't the safest thing to put on a machine with an electric motor and moving parts that can build up HEAT. please tell me if im missing something.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Something tells me diesel fuel ain't the safest thing to put on a machine with an electric motor and moving parts that can build up HEAT. please tell me if im missing something.



Less flammable than wd 40 and Diesel needs to be atomized to burn.

And he's not putting it ON the motor and the flopping of the cable in the drum isn't building up detectable heat.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> WD 40, but Diesel fuel sounds like a better buy. Is the lingering smell on the cables very strong?


A little but I find it's way better than wd-40


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Less flammable than wd 40 and Diesel needs to be atomized to burn.
> 
> And he's not putting it ON the motor and the flopping of the cable in the drum isn't building up detectable heat.


Been using diesel for two years no fire balls yet lol wouldn't put a glow plug in the drum lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not into the stink of wiesel....

But that snake oil sure has a nice smell to it as does wd-40....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer Asian or Mexican food grease lines. They lube the cable so well it's dangerous for the next few jobs and the smell is horrid, but the price is great.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Iv'e never lubed a cable.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

We use snake oil in a spray bottle. Dont know if its better or worse that diesel for the environment


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What is the benefit of lubing a cable? Mine last for yrs. if they are not abused.

I very rarely use my power feed, and I don't want a slick cable.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If I see that the cable in my k-400 is starting to rust up from lack of use, I will spray some WD40 on it. I occasionally spray the connections on my K-1500 so as to keep them working. 

Otherwise I agree with Rick. Its already hard enough to work with the snake after a pass through grease, I don't want to compound the issue.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

used a welding type glove.... no lube needed.... they stick a little untill they are broken in... I do 5 sewers a day, give and take 1... no lube.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> What is the benefit of lubing a cable? Mine last for yrs. if they are not abused.
> 
> I very rarely use my power feed, and I don't want a slick cable.


I've only started recently to spray them with WD 40. It all started when I decided to do something about the surface rust on the 7/8" cables on the K-60, then I did the drum machines while I was at it. At least they look better, certainly won't hurt them, I haven't had a problem with them being too slick. I have about 200' of 3/4 that is in spare reels that I haven't used in a couple of years and those cables are pretty ugly. I pulled a couple of feet out and it dusted me with rust.

I use marine grade lithium grease on the push pins on the K 60. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with having a "well oiled machine".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> What is the benefit of lubing a cable? Mine last for yrs. if they are not abused.


I agree Rick...
I don't lube mine often...

The times when I break out the lube is after cleaning a line where there was heavy usage of drain opening chemicals and I wash the cable and lube it after use in hopes of not wrecking the cable.

The other time is when I encounter a collapsed line that I can't get to drop in which case I want to alter the stench coming off the cable on the way to washing it... :laughing:

Snake oil does a marvelous job of covering that...:thumbup:


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> What is the benefit of lubing a cable? Mine last for yrs. if they are not abused.
> 
> I very rarely use my power feed, and I don't want a slick cable.


I use my main line machine alot and I found that a lubricated cable is easier to feed, retract and prevents binding in the drum. Also prevents rusting and the associated dust that slings out when first starting the machine. Ridgid machines are more prone to binding and jamming than others I find.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I prefer Asian or Mexican food grease lines. They lube the cable so well it's dangerous for the next few jobs and the smell is horrid, but the price is great.


Doesn't the rice clog the feed lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Joseph clegg said:


> I use my main line machine alot and I found that a lubricated cable is easier to feed, retract and prevents binding in the drum. Also prevents rusting and the associated dust that slings out when first starting the machine. Ridgid machines are more prone to binding and jamming than others I find.


I use a K750, maybe I am just use to it, and don't know any better. Buy like I said, I don't use the PF, they are just too slow for me.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I have never lubed the cable. For the most part i go through a cable every 12 to 15 months or so on heavy abuse....i always give 110% effort on all rod jobs!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My mytana sled machines power feed is slow but I found the cable acts better coming out and especially going back in. I dont lube the cable but I do spray the ends to keep the screws freed up.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't understand the need for lubing a cable... I have a retriever on the end of my machine.... it has zirk fittings I grease the retriever every other day of so and the left over grease thats around the fittings stays there untill I use a new pair of welding leather gloves.... a lil grease in the palm of new leather gloves goes a long way. after a day of usage, the gloves never need lubbing. I also clean ALOT of sewer lines, 4 - 5 a day is a **** day.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> My mytana sled machines power feed is slow but I found the cable acts better coming out and especially going back in. I dont lube the cable but I do spray the ends to keep the screws freed up.


Do you use the slip joint ends or the threaded My-Tana ends?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Do you use the slip joint ends or the threaded My-Tana ends?


I use the *General Style Ends*.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

we use slip joint, and I replace the set screws every two or three weeks


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Wd-40 on occation when the snake is rusty.I also use it on the rollers and clutch on my autofeed..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Wd-40 on occation when the snake is rusty.I also use it on the rollers and clutch on my autofeed..


Me too.
A guy I used to worked with sprayed his K-60 cables with black spray paint every weekend. For esthetic reasons of course. Cleanest plumber I ever met.:laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Me too.
> A guy I used to worked with sprayed his K-60 cables with black spray paint every weekend. For esthetic reasons of course. Cleanest plumber I ever met.:laughing:


Was it his equipment or his bosses?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Nothin like a clean well lub'd cable or a new one to enjoy not having to deal with the cable jamming in the drum due to rust ...but its like cleaning the truck...I wish I stayed on top of it


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I use PB B'laster to free up stuck pins on my 5/8" and 7/8" Ridgid sectional snakes. Then, I spray the pins out with brake cleaner to de-gunk them. Finally I smear some wheel bearing grease into the pin cavities.

I'll either spray the cables down with WD-40, or a light coating of Rust-Check oil.


----------

